#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Introduce Yourself >  >  It's the new Techie and Blogger

## Shana

Hey there, This is Shana and I was once a blogger and now I'm currently inventing a new version of myself through this portal. I deal in knowledge on technology and it's my habit to learn something new every day. I'll be imparting "out-worldly wisdom" through here and if you have any suggestions on specific topics you want me to work on, let me know. :Wink:  :Wink: 

Glad to be a part of the Hub.

Looking forward to be curious.

----------


## Beacon

> Hey there, This is Shana and I was once a blogger and now I'm currently inventing a new version of myself through this portal. I deal in knowledge on technology and it's my habit to learn something new every day. I'll be imparting "out-worldly wisdom" through here and if you have any suggestions on specific topics you want me to work on, let me know.
> 
> Glad to be a part of the Hub.
> 
> Looking forward to be curious.


Hi Shana,
Welcome to The HUB Sri Lanka, we all are excited to see your contribution with HUB, be active and have fun  :Smile:

----------


## Shana

Sure Beacon.
Looking forward to!

----------


## Bhavya

> Hey there, This is Gobi and I was once a blogger and now I'm currently inventing a new version of myself through this portal. I deal in knowledge on technology and it's my habit to learn something new every day. I'll be imparting "out-worldly wisdom" through here and if you have any suggestions on specific topics you want me to work on, let me know.
> 
> Glad to be a part of the Hub.
> 
> Looking forward to be curious.


hi Shana
eager to get more knowledge from you  :Smile:

----------


## Shana

> hi Gobi
> eager to get more knowledge from you


Hey Parijat23! Thank you for your support.

----------

